# Insignien der Horde



## *Travek* (Gast) (18. September 2006)

Hallo Support-Team,

bei den Insignien der Horde für Druiden hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen:

http://www.buffed.de/?i=18853

Bei Buffed.de steht: Verwenden: Bannt alle Bezauberungs-, Furcht- und Betäubungseffekte.
Richtig ist jedoch: Benutzen: Bannt alle Bezauberungs-, Furcht- und Betäubungseffekte.

Viele Grüße
Travek


----------



## Rascal (19. September 2006)

Hmm... Stimmt schon, ist anders formuliert als im Spiel... aber Sinn ist ja der selbe....


----------



## B3N (19. September 2006)

Ist geändert - wenn der Cache das nächstemal ausläuft, wird die Änderung greifen, kann max. 8 Stunden dauern.


----------

